
The Skills Poor Programmers Lack - geekrax
https://gist.github.com/justinmeiners/be4540f515986d93ee12ac2f1980631a
======
chmaynard
The first example is interesting. Suppose we have a smart compiler that emits
the same machine language code in both cases. Which version is better? Perhaps
the first, which is more verbose but expresses the idea in a way that some
readers might prefer.

